# The british govt have repeatedly told us we do not have to have Covid passports ,



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

Which would be no entry to venues without vaccinations, or travel etc... 

However... read the whole thing...or from 2 minutes in....

This has come to light,  ..it seems the govt might have been telling us all a few porkies...we'll see...


read the whole thing...or from 2 minutes in to get straight to the meat on the bones..




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=579598003002772


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

So my question is what do they do with folks that don't have smart phones and can't get apps on their phones?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> So my question is what do they do with folks that don't have smart phones and can't get apps on their phones?


My question too...perhaps a paper certificate..( ID card)..can you imagine an ID card giving all your past convictions and those you may be suspected of ?..access to ALL of your medical records, not just the C-19 Vaccinations


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

Just to go to Walmart. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

I get that it's main purpose is for travel but I see that spiraling into a deal where you need it to do any kind of business too.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Just to go to Walmart. LOL!


that went straight over my head.. we don't have walmart here  so I don't understand the connotation...


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I get that it's main purpose is for travel but I see that spiraling into a deal where you need it to do any kind of business too.


yes they read out the list of things such as concerts etc...


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

Walmart is a supposed discount store where you can buy just about anything. Sorry.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Walmart is a supposed discount store where you can buy just about anything. Sorry.


Oh yes I understand that.. I've seen the photos of the shoppers..


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

ok after doing a brief search online it says walmart in the uk is asda.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes I understand that.. I've seen the photos of the shoppers..


now can you imagine having to hand over a card for that? lol


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> ok after doing a brief search online it says walmart in the uk is asda.


No...Asda was briefly bought out by Walmart as their parent company but they remained ASDA.. and aside from george clothing apparently had no similarity with Walmart USA.. but now they're owned by another company...


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

i think i'd rather try to fashion a skirt out of grass from the lawn than have to hand over my card all the time.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No...Asda was briefly bought out by Walmart as their parent company but they remained ASDA.. and aside from george clothing apparently had no similarity with Walmart USA.. but now they're owned by another company...


interesting that info doesn't come up in the search. thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> interesting that info doesn't come up in the search. thank you.


https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...-news/issa-brothers-leon-asda-owners-20415561


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

thank you


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 25, 2021)

Apparently, a Covid passport was being trialled in Scotland and this could be downloaded on to a PC, laptop etc..
Unfortunately a security flaw meant that details could be altered by the recipient !


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Apparently, a Covid passport was being trialled in Scotland and this could be downloaded on to a PC, laptop etc..
> Unfortunately a security flaw meant that details could be altered by the recipient !


yes I read about that!!

The point here of course is that if this si true.. (the video above).. then we've been lied to yet again , blatantly by the govt ( who knew?)... and of course, not only is it to be just a passport confirming the vaccination, but one which will supposedly carry your criminal record, or even crimes you may have been suspected of.. and your whole medical history, .and even your Race...

What ( as they say in the video).. has that got to do with proving you're vaccinated against C-19 ?


----------



## chic (May 26, 2021)

I think we've been lied to by our governments from the start about this pandemic, and I'm not a conspiracy theorist either but you cannot deny what you see unfolding before your eyes.

In a social democracy, people wield the power and I just hope that those who have foresight will fight this. 

Holly, how will you get to your house in Spain when you want to go if the EU forces vaccine passports?

This is so scary. If I were a Brit I'd be rioting in the streets everyday like a typical ugly American.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> that went straight over my head.. we don't have walmart here  so I don't understand the connotation...


ASDA are owned by Walmart.....apparently not.Missed that story.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 26, 2021)

Very worrying...we seem certain to get vaccine passports here in Wales but... without wishing to break forum rules...it worries me  that Covid has proved to governments that with the right rhetoric people will
meekly lie down and comply.
i have no problem with vaccine passports simply proving you have been vaccinated.Other info..no.And I am now carrying the signed card we get in Wales(can’t speak of elsewhere) showing the dates on which I was vaccinated,the vaccine batch number,who injected me and where I received itaround with me.

Don’t have to but I am.


----------



## Mike (May 26, 2021)

Spain are letting all in without question or proof
of vaccination, I hear.

https://news.sky.com/story/spain-to-allow-visitors-from-uk-for-holidays-from-monday-12312533

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

Mike said:


> Spain are letting all in without question or proof
> of vaccination, I hear.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/spain-to-allow-visitors-from-uk-for-holidays-from-monday-12312533
> ...


Not true unfortunately....please don't believe everything you read in the media


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

chic said:


> I think we've been lied to by our governments from the start about this pandemic, and I'm not a conspiracy theorist either but you cannot deny what you see unfolding before your eyes.
> 
> In a social democracy, people wield the power and I just hope that those who have foresight will fight this.
> 
> ...


We just won't be able to go if the requirement is for a Vaccine passport..  either that or or have the vaccines...

I just cannot see British people taking this lying down.. this is just so much more than being able to go on holiday... I hope people actually riot in the streets about this.. it's just appalling. I'll be watching this story very  carefully...

Todays news is all about the lies we've been told by this weak despicable government


----------



## chic (May 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> We just won't be able to go if the requirement is for a Vaccine passport..  either that or or have the vaccines...
> 
> I just cannot see British people taking this lying down.. this is just so much more than being able to go on holiday... I hope people actually riot in the streets about this.. it's just appalling. I'll be watching this story very  carefully...
> 
> Todays news is all about the lies we've been told by this weak despicable government


It's the same here, Holly. And I feel the same as you do.


----------

